# Your go-to stainless knife



## IsoJ (Feb 19, 2021)

It would be fun to hear what are peoples goto stainless/semistainless knife? Just one. Why have you chose it, what are the qualities that makes it work for you? Or havent you got one yet but have one in particular in mind to have? Interested in hearing both pros and homecooks opinions.


----------



## Jason183 (Feb 20, 2021)

My current go-to stainless/semi stainless is the 260mm Konosuke HD2 Ho wood handle. I choose it because it is the only stainless/semi stainless knife I have for now, I’m very interested to try the Gesshin Ginga stainless in the near future, expect them to be very similar.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 20, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> It would be fun to hear what are peoples goto stainless/semistainless knife? Just one. Why have you chose it, what are the qualities that makes it work for you? Or havent you got one yet but have one in particular in mind to have? Interested in hearing both pros and homecooks opinions.


At the moment, a Wusthof Pro 
Have something on order though.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 20, 2021)

The only stainless ones I kept and still use are a Misono 440 180mm petty (they call it a slicer) and K-Sabatier 200 250mm chef's made of 14C28N — AEB-L on steroids.
In general, I'm hardly interested in stainless any longer, as I'm likely to miss the direct feeling I get with carbons, and the fun when sharpening.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 20, 2021)

Are people excluded if their favourite/primary knife is already stainless?

I'm a crappy home cook, who just got a nice carbon steel knife, and I keep the very basic stainless 6" utility knife (let's call it a "Hey, make it look like Henckels but sell it cheap, people will buy that") nearby, for when that prissy carbon steel says (again) that it doesn't want to do acid with me. New knife is beautiful but apparently it's not up for adventure.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 20, 2021)

Sukenari YXR7, Shibata Kashima, and Mazaki ginsan sujihiki.


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 20, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Are people excluded if their favourite/primary knife is already stainless?


Offcourse not , the more the merrier


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 20, 2021)

A makoto kurosaki sg2 210. It just works very well for many tasks. Even my wife can use it. Great stuff


----------



## JaVa (Feb 20, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> At the moment, a Wusthof Pro



Thank you for participating. 
Please see yourself out the same way you came in.
Don't call us, we'll call you!


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> A makoto kurosaki sg2 210. It just works very well for many tasks. Even DavidPFChang's can use it. Great stuff


Thought I'd fix that for ya before I see myself out.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Feb 20, 2021)

Takamura Hana, one of the best knives I have, fantastic cutter, holds an edge for ages.
Just an awesome knife.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 20, 2021)

I have top three that share the number 1 spot. I would be perfectly happy with any of them as my only knife.

Tanaka ginsan nashiji 240
Itinimonn semiSS kasumi 240
Yoshikane SKD tsuchime 240

Itinomonn and Yoshi are very similar with all the same strengths.
Profile, grind, edge taking, feel on stones.

Tanaka is a bit more substantial, with better edge retention and not quite us fun
on the stones. Still decent though. Superb grind, but a bit more curvy edge profile.

Can't beat the convenience of a good SS knife


----------



## Matus (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't have a stainless gyuto (and don't need one), but we use a lot Yoshikane SLD petty and my Toyama nakiri is stainless clad (what I have learned to appreciate).


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 20, 2021)

Sukenari hairline zdp-189 k-tip 240mm gyuto is both my go-to stainless and one of my go-tos, period. It's good at everything. I got a few micro-chips in the OOTB sharpen, but once my own edge has been on it, it's a razor that keeps on razoring.


----------



## LostHighway (Feb 20, 2021)

What is this "just one" nonsense?
Shibata Kashima 220 gyuto - stainless clad SG2/R2 It is a laser with the accompanying pro and cons, excellent edge retention. It is very light to the point of feeling a bit insubstantial and fragile, but has not proved fragile in use. Slightly numb board feel.
HSC/// 186 gyuto - Z-Wear mono Even better edge retention than the Shibata but also slower to sharpen (with Shaptons). Better tactile feedback than the Shibata. A very nice knife.
Kippington 207 work pony gyuto - Nitro-V mono Easier to sharpen than either of the above knives but less edge retention although still markedly better than Shirogami. I have nothing but praise for my Kippingtons.
Yoshikane 212 k-tip gyuto - stainless clad SKD12/A2 This is the least stainless, although still more than adequate, of this group of knives. It has slightly poorer edge retention than the Nitro-V Kippington but still noticeably better than Shirogami knives. The fastest and most pleasant to sharpen of the above knives. Great value


----------



## Reptyle (Feb 20, 2021)

I've been really liking my Hunter Valley Blades m390 gyuto. She's a lazer that loves acidic food and doesn't need to be coddled.


----------



## ian (Feb 20, 2021)

Tanaka ginsan 150 petty
Gesshin Uraku 210 gyuto


----------



## mikemac (Feb 20, 2021)

Tadatsuna 240 wa-gyuto
Ichimonji TKC 240 yo-gyuto


----------



## daveb (Feb 20, 2021)

Tilman Nilox
Devin AEBL


----------



## Michi (Feb 20, 2021)

Shun Hiro 210 mm. Not too short, not too long. Reasonably thin behind the edge, but not so that I have to baby it. Not too flat, so it works well for rocking. Great edge retention.

It’s a good every-day allrounder.


----------



## Bear (Feb 20, 2021)

My only two left, Konosuke YS 210, and SKD Tsuchime 240, they really don't see the love anymore I've been using stainless clad as my heavy onion knives (I'm not a pro).


----------



## mmiinngg (Feb 20, 2021)

Yoshikane 240 skd. Love it although it misses just a few grams and mm on the heel to be perfect for my taste.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Feb 20, 2021)

Then there is also the Tanaka R2 Ironwood.
Boy can that cut.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 20, 2021)

DT ITK 225 gyuto(s)

They live out on our cutting boards.


----------



## Runner_up (Feb 20, 2021)

Heiji SS-
210mm petty
225mm gyuto
270mm gyuto

Yoshikane SKD Amekiri 240mm gyuto

Before these knives my only kind of stainless knife was my Kono HD2, which has been sold.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 20, 2021)

mmiinngg said:


> Yoshikane 240 skd. Love it although it misses just a few grams and mm on the heel to be perfect for my taste.


True that!
That would push it to the #1 spot of my top 3.


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 20, 2021)

A fairly venerable Konosuke Swedish Steel 210, purchased in an era when HDs were actually pretty difficult to get hold of. Slightly depressingly, despite the wealth of outwardly more impressive blades nearby, it’s probably been my most used daily driver in recent years - two small kids walking about and phone distractions aplenty mean that the meatier carbons tend to get reserved for more considered occasions and meals not quite so geared towards toddlers.

Can’t really complain - it’s a low-maintenance, fun knife to pick up and use. Very similar to the HD, it’s a monosteel light enough <120g) to straddle the controversial laser boundary and yet feel stiff enough to inspire trust in cutting pretty much anything, It’s a decent blade for the home - reasonable edge retention and easy to sharpen, not quite in the league of the HD but an acceptable trade off with keeping it fully stainless.

It does have some obvious shortcomings too. To use a pained automative analogy, this feels like something like a (beautifully Kono‘d finished) kit car best reserved for Sunday-drives. It feels quick, nimble, really responsive and live to the touch, but also strangely liable to flip unforgivingly if you really pushed it. It’s basically ludicrously undersized at 195ish, with a dangerously low heel height of 43mm , precipitating rapidly downwards with little flat spot. Add in a fair bit of stiction and this isn‘t the one for confident speed chopping

But for the few cloves of garlic and some some soft veg of a swift midweek meal, or a quick sandwich or slice of something on a crowded countertop it‘s still the first blade I’m likely to reach for, despite repeated attempts to replace or substitute in other options over the years

Strangely fond of the old thing and suspect I’ll still be hanging onto it when I’ve whittled it down to even more of a suji/petty/icepick profile.


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 20, 2021)

kevpenbanc said:


> Then there is also the Tanaka R2 Ironwood.
> Boy can that cut.



This is the one that I most regret letting go, selling it onto a chef mate at cost (when they were still reasonable in price)

In mitigation, I was increasingly moving towards Wa Handled blades and carbons at the time, plus I already had one other R2 Yo-handled stainless to act as reserve, And that other stainless gyuto seemed a better counterpart to the aforementioned Kono Swedish, feeling far more substantial in the hand than the ‘tweener‘ Tanaka.

So reluctantly I sold on the Tanaka and kept the other blade. Which - facepalm alert ahead - is a Mr Itou gyuto. Probably not my smartest or coolest move in hindsight, albeit I still have the Itou (a comparatively rare, soberly handled one) and keep underestimating it)


----------



## pennman (Feb 20, 2021)

Right now this is the stainless knife I reach for the most. 242mm CPM S45VN.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 20, 2021)

WARNING - Some may want to sit down.

All of mine are stainless/semi stainless.



I guess I've been reaching for my Suncraft Senzo a lot lately.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a ton of carbons. But I love my stainless/ clad/ semi kit:

Hattori paring
Tsunehisa petty
intimomonn 150 petty
Kaeru 240 beater gyuto
Susin Inox Honyaki 240 gyuto
Wat pro 180 nakiri
Aritsugu gokinko garasuki 
Heiji 210 sujiPetty
Wakui 270 suji
MAC bread

They have their own knife bag. Take them on the road, or when I mess around helping prep at client’s restaurants.


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 20, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> WARNING - Some may want to sit down.
> 
> All of mine are stainless/semi stainless.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the warning. Could have been dangerous without it.


----------



## 9fingeredknife (Feb 20, 2021)

I often use Glestain stainless knives while at work. I have a 240 gyuto and the honesuki, I really like the heft with the added "shell fish cracker" thats an option for the handles. They look pretty cool with the dimpling, and function quite well for stainless.


----------



## Renzwerkz (Feb 20, 2021)

My Zwilling Twin Pollux custom hybrid....
Any believers...??


----------



## riba (Feb 20, 2021)

Got a wa r2 tanaka. Impressed every time I use it.
Love my heiji ss too.

Still mostly using carbon


----------



## dafox (Feb 20, 2021)

Takamura r2 red handled 180 and 210 gyutos. Use em a lot. Akifusa srs15 210 gyuto. Gengetsu ss 210 gyuto.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2021)

For parers etc. I frequently use stainless knives... but for main knives basically only 3 lasted:

1. Dalman Damasteel 210 Gyuto
2. CJA AEBL XH Ko-Gyuto
3. Suisin Inox Honyaki 240 Wa-Gyuto (back in the day one of my very first good knives... still the best laser around if you ask me... )

But using 90% carbon to be honest... even for fruits like ananas etc. - IMHO no problem with a good developed patina...


----------



## Mikeadunne (Feb 20, 2021)

Kono hd2


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 20, 2021)

At home it is itinimonn ss petty 150mm
At work it is heavily modified victorinox 250mm gyuto, basically indestructible and cheap to replace if something was to happen to it. 
I use carbons too at work, but only when I know I have time to clean and put them away.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Feb 20, 2021)

Do I have to pick just one? CCK stainless slicer, Sukenari 270mm ginsan, Shun classic asian cooks knife.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 20, 2021)

Wustof Classic and Mercer chef's knives; Yoshikane SKD petty; Mac petty. All I need in the stainless department.

TBH, pretty much all my knives are carbon, the few stainless knives (4) are used as beaters. Essential in my kitchen for when guests wants to help prepping.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh yeah and Martell CPM154 gyuto, haven’t pulled that out in a while but my favorite true stainless gyuto for work


----------



## mack (Feb 20, 2021)

That's an easy one for me:

225x55 Gyuto made of 14C28N by Uwe Mattern (suntravel). 






Mack.


----------



## LostHighway (Feb 20, 2021)

mack said:


> That's an easy one for me:
> 
> 225x55 Gyuto made of 14C28N by Uwe Mattern (suntravel).
> 
> ...



Very nice! He he alright? He hasn't posted here in over a year and a knife inquiry I sent him many months ago went unanswered. I miss his posts.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 20, 2021)

suntravel seems to have posted on Kochmalscharf today and is a moderator there, so I think he at least still exists.


----------



## mack (Feb 20, 2021)

@LostHighway 

Yeah he is fine, a little busy, I guess. He is only active in the KMS-forum at the moment but still making knives. I ordered a petty and a parer a year ago (or even longer), will get them the next days hopefully. The are already finished, I have seen pictures of them.

To me his knives are unmatched. 

Mack.


----------



## mack (Feb 20, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> suntravel seems to have posted on Kochmalscharf today and is a moderator there, so I think he at least still exists.



Both correct. Here you can see the 2 knives I am waiting for: Oops, there was an error! | Kochmalscharf (just scroll down a little bit)

Mack.


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 20, 2021)

In no particular order:

Itinomonn StainLESS 240
Takada Suiboku Ginsanko 240
En Ginsanko 240
Gengetsu SS 210
Heiji SS 210
Tojiro Zen 210 petty
Tanaka Ginsanko 150 Petty
Right now the Takada has my attention.


----------



## dafox (Feb 20, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Itinomonn StainLESS 240
> Takada Suiboku Ginsanko 240
> ...


What do you think of the En?


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 20, 2021)

dafox said:


> What do you think of the En?



I like it a lot! It’s actually what I wish all lasers were more modeled after.

Slightly heftier spine with nice distal taper for a thin knife. Ground pretty damn thin.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 20, 2021)

Easily this Mr. Itou small gyuto with stag handle. Picked it up in a trade and it has won over the whole family. It is is constant use and is the Swiss Army knife of the home kitchen. Driven hard, never babied and it keeps up great with spirited use. One of the most surprising knives I’ve had come through. Prices probably change the calculus these days tho.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Feb 20, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> This is the one that I most regret letting go, selling it onto a chef mate at cost (when they were still reasonable in price)
> 
> In mitigation, I was increasingly moving towards Wa Handled blades and carbons at the time, plus I already had one other R2 Yo-handled stainless to act as reserve, And that other stainless gyuto seemed a better counterpart to the aforementioned Kono Swedish, feeling far more substantial in the hand than the ‘tweener‘ Tanaka.
> 
> So reluctantly I sold on the Tanaka and kept the other blade. Which - facepalm alert ahead - is a Mr Itou gyuto. Probably not my smartest or coolest move in hindsight, albeit I still have the Itou (a comparatively rare, soberly handled one) and keep underestimating it)



I feel for you, the Tanaka is not going anywhere.
I've not really warmed to my Mr Itou, maybe I should give it another go.


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 20, 2021)

kevpenbanc said:


> I feel for you, the Tanaka is not going anywhere.
> I've not really warmed to my Mr Itou, maybe I should give it another go.



Rationally I regret it - it would have been far better to keep both - but realistically it wouldn’t have been used much and the Itou has some sentimental value (purchased to commemorate someone). I was in full carbon exploration mode back then and it seemed greedy, particularly when a friend seemed so keen, It remains the only knife that I’ve actually sold on (rather than gifted), sentimental sod that I am,

The Itou got overlooked for much the same reasons in recent years - I’d come to regard it as something of a transitional Japanese Yo blade that my visitors could be trusted on to enjoy, plus my marginal sharpening skills struggled a bit with the steel. But something clicked when covid inspired new knife arrivals and some concerted sharpening practice, the Itou getting to a level that I’d not thought it (or I) capable of, largely outperforming the impressive OTB edge of a Mazaki and gliding through produce. Probably a lightning strike, but the same reasons I kept it way back then are also seen more charitably now - there isn‘t a huge amount of distal taper admittedly and nor can I claim it’s a true stainless workhorse with an entirely straight face, but it‘s comparatively rare example of a thicker, high heeled western handled R2 blade that feels entirely robust


----------



## preizzo (Feb 21, 2021)

I wish I could have a mazaki gyuto ginsanko ,that would be my only Stainless knife .


----------



## Evan Estern (Feb 21, 2021)

Misono UX10 270mm Gyuto
Gesshin Stainless 210mm Wa-Gyuto
Gesshin Ginga 150mm stainless petty

The UX10 is a great performer and a pleasure to use. 

The Gesshin Stainless: super light weight, sharpens quickly and very tough. On the negative side, it loses it's working edge pretty fast. 

The Gesshin Ginga: fantastic slicer, almost never need to sharpen it--just a quick touch up on the strop. Very thin delicate blade, but I've had no issues in almost 2 years of regular use.


----------



## gcsquared (Feb 21, 2021)

Dalman AEB-L and Damasteel.

But lately I’ve been trying to hunt down a western handle stainless / semi stainless. The combination of western handle + stainless just seem to make sense to me.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm a bit surprised at the wide variety.
I expected a much more concentrated focus on certain knives.

Like:
Tanaka ginsan
Gengetsu
Youshikane SKD
Tamakura R2
Kaeru

Maybe few:
Geshinn Ginga
Tanaka R2
Shibata Kotetsu
Shiro Kamo R2

To name a few.
But it's been all over the place. It's been fun to see such a huge amount of different choices.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## IsoJ (Feb 21, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> What is this "just one" nonsense?
> Shibata Kashima 220 gyuto - stainless clad SG2/R2 It is a laser with the accompanying pro and cons, excellent edge retention. It is very light to the point of feeling a bit insubstantial and fragile, but has not proved fragile in use. Slightly numb board feel.
> HSC/// 186 gyuto - Z-Wear mono Even better edge retention than the Shibata but also slower to sharpen (with Shaptons). Better tactile feedback than the Shibata. A very nice knife.
> Kippington 207 work pony gyuto - Nitro-V mono Easier to sharpen than either of the above knives but less edge retention although still markedly better than Shirogami. I have nothing but praise for my Kippingtons.
> Yoshikane 212 k-tip gyuto - stainless clad SKD12/A2 This is the least stainless, although still more than adequate, of this group of knives. It has slightly poorer edge retention than the Nitro-V Kippington but still noticeably better than Shirogami knives. The fastest and most pleasant to sharpen of the above knives. Great value


The rules have changed, you can take only one stainless to hell/heaven(not talking about carbon ). Agreed on Kippingtons work, nothing but top of the line. Yoshikane SKD-12 is a joy to sharpen, very smooth. I tried Z-wear in passaround and for my skills a little slower to sharpen but still decided to get one from Harbeer.


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Reptyle said:


> I've been really liking my Hunter Valley Blades m390 gyuto. She's a lazer that loves acidic food and doesn't need to be coddled.


I like Merts Hunter Valley Blades, good cutters that don't need babying.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> The rules have changed, you can take only one stainless to hell/heaven(not talking about carbon ). Agreed on Kippingtons work, nothing but top of the line. Yoshikane SKD-12 is a joy to sharpen, very smooth. I tried Z-wear in passaround and for my skills a little slower to sharpen but still decided to get one from Harbeer.



SIH 240.. or (if I can have stainless clad carbon).. toyama 240.. and funny, I don’t own the stainless clad toyama.. but I love my carbon one so much.. that might be my pick. SIH gyuto can do anything. Makes for a great suji in a pinch. 19c27 is good stuff


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 21, 2021)

QCDawg said:


> SIH 240


Suisin Inox Honyaki?


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Suisin Inox Honyaki?


Yessir


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 21, 2021)

preizzo said:


> I wish I could have a mazaki gyuto ginsanko ,that would be my only Stainless knife .


I wouldn't be too sad with that too


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 21, 2021)

preizzo said:


> I wish I could have a mazaki gyuto ginsanko ,that would be my only Stainless knife .



someone out there has it ... I wonder if anyone else has a suji, I bought mine when I was pretty new to this and saw ooh, that looks interesting on jns. Little did I know there’d only be one batch!


----------



## Itsjun (Feb 21, 2021)

Tanaka Ironwood 240mm 

Now that I work in a Halal establishment, it's Sakai Kikumori SRS15


----------



## mmiinngg (Feb 22, 2021)

Itsjun said:


> Tanaka Ironwood 240mm
> 
> Now that I work in a Halal establishment, it's Sakai Kikumori SRS15


Sorry, could you explain why? 
Is the sakai blessed by an imam? Contrary to the Tanaka


----------



## zizirex (Feb 22, 2021)

Takamura Chromax Gyuto 210,
Yoshikane SKD 240,
Takamura R2 150 Petty,
Konosuke Nihei SLD 150 Petty,
Tanaka GinSan 240 Gyuto,
Masashi SLD 150 Gyuto.


----------



## Itsjun (Feb 22, 2021)

mmiinngg said:


> Sorry, could you explain why?
> Is the sakai blessed by an imam? Contrary to the Tanaka


Because i buy it brand new....

All my previous knives have been tainted by pork blood


----------



## henkle (Feb 22, 2021)

Makoto Kurasaki 180mm R2 bunka.


----------



## mmiinngg (Feb 22, 2021)

Itsjun said:


> Because i buy it brand new....
> 
> All my previous knives have been tainted by pork blood



Hum, didn't thought of it 
Good idea to justify the need of a new knife!


----------



## Hoshisumo (Feb 22, 2021)

HVB 240 Gyuto 52100 monosteel, it is stain-less!


----------



## Hoshisumo (Feb 22, 2021)

And old Misono moly 240mm Gyuto.


----------



## William Hunt (Feb 22, 2021)

My only stainless Japanese knife is a Konosuke swedish stainless. It gets the job done but I only use it when I know I will be busy doing other things while I cook. My only complaint is that the knife is too light, but I have owned it for ye


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 22, 2021)

I dream of not having a million other distractions when cooking. it‘s generally a frantic rush between toddler tantrums/bedtimes/other baby waking up again.

And that’s why I use a humble(ish) Kono Swedish far too often too. Trying to keep the bigger carbons either dry or far enough from wandering hands often seems too much, It’s not the greatest sales pitch admittedly.

In defence of the undersized, vertically-challenged Kono, it‘s a surprisingly sturdy beast. Never had to baby it like the fragile feeling Shibata that failed to replace it and that skinny profile has grown on me,


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 22, 2021)

I had that knife.. I liked it. Sold it off course.. and now it’s disco’d.. 

I guess I like my SIH 240 better.. but not by much. As a matter of fact .. I think you could throw all the sakai mono stainless lasers (Kono, ashi, SIH, Mizuno ,tad, etc) in a box ... grab one.. use it blindfolded ... and never know which was which.


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 22, 2021)

Interesting take that, and reassuring to know. Been tempted by an Ashi and a SIH (amongst others) to replace this ageing Kono, but it just seems too much of a marginal gain on paper.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 22, 2021)

‘Tis what i’m a saying!


----------



## stringer (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't have much stainless any more. Just an Ashi Swedish Steel Pettyhiki, my wife's JKC Gyutoku, and a fistful of paring knives. 

In semi-stainless I love my Shi-han 52100 250 Gyuto. And I am a big fan of Kanehide TK. I have two 240 gyutos and a petty.


----------



## JimMaple98 (Feb 22, 2021)

Makoto SG2 240 gyuto and Konosuke YS (semistainless) 240


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 23, 2021)

Hoshisumo said:


> HVB 240 Gyuto 52100 monosteel, it is stain-less!


In home use it is almost like stainless ( with patina )


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 23, 2021)

Ryusen Blazen 240 & 270 at the moment.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 23, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I dream of not having a million other distractions when cooking. it‘s generally a frantic rush between toddler tantrums/bedtimes/other baby waking up again.


Are we coworkers?


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 23, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Are we coworkers?



Possibly. Do you respond less than positively to the pleading of ’Daddy needs to try out a new carbon,’ wailing incessantly whilst I slice your nuggets into wafer thin slices and shun the beautifully presented mountain of crudites that I serve you?

You make my knives rust and reduce me to stainless.


----------



## birdsfan (Feb 23, 2021)

I use mostly stainless at work (I guess I am lazy) and the one I most frequently put in my bag is a Gesshin Kagero 240. A good all arounder!

Like a few others, I find myself using a Konosuke HH fairly often. Tanaka Ginsan is also a regular role player that gets a lot of minutes.


----------



## kingdingelling (Feb 23, 2021)

Ashi Ginga swedish steel 240


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 23, 2021)

kingdingelling said:


> (...)


I almost forgot the TF I bought from you. One of my go-to blades at my gf‘s place!


----------



## kingdingelling (Feb 23, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> I almost forgot the TF I bought from you. One of my go-to blades at my gf‘s place!



Always happy to know it in good hands


----------



## CA_cook (Feb 23, 2021)

I have thre stainless knives that I really like: a 210 VG10 Hattori KF, a 240 Saji Coreless Damascus, and a 9-inch Myabi Black, which with ZDP189 is a surprisingly solid and aesthetically beautiful knife. The Saji is my favorite, heavy, beautiful, and fits my hand quite well. 

P.S. The best SS value is still my wife’s 210 Misono UX10. Pure utility and performance, zero fuss.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Feb 24, 2021)

Gesshin Ginga 150 mm stainless petty: 

Great for making small stuff precisely smaller. Awesome for fruits, brocoli/cauliflower florets, and other petite tasks. A bit short for chopping but still doable. I always say this but it was the 1st knife I experienced that "holy **** that's sharp" moment. 

Gengetsu 240 mm semi-stainless Gyuto:

Great for making big stuff precisely smaller. Never had a problem with reactivity, I treat it like stainless. I know it's not considered a laser but I get that lasery cutting feel in use. It was known as the chive knife at one of my old jobs. 

These are my mains for work and 2 out of 4 most used at home. Makes a great combo. If I hadnt become hooked on knives, I wouldn't be unhappy with just these 2 for a minimal kit


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 24, 2021)

A Yoshimi Kato R2 and a Sukenari SG2. 

My preference is for stainless clad carbon, but it's nice to have a few full stainless, especially in August when the humidity is 99%.


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 24, 2021)

Newham 130mm boning knife nitro-v steel with super comfortable western style handle. This replaced my 120 and 180 petties. I use it as a petty/peeler and with smaller meat trimming(not yet real butcher use but hoping to learn some of that stuff in the future).


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 24, 2021)

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 115672
> View attachment 115673
> 
> 
> ...


How is the Sukenari grind?


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 24, 2021)

That top handle is pretty special @NO ChoP! Nice work!


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 24, 2021)

Sukenari grind _goooooooood. _

#sukenarifanclub


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 24, 2021)

The North Arm chef's knife in S35VN gets grabbed a lot for stuff where I don't want to have to rinse/wipe immediately and frequently despite the presence of Carbon/Carbon core knives.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 24, 2021)

This example is thinner and flatter than my AS clad Sukenari. The AS, I would classify as teetering toward workhorse. The sg2 is more of an everyday grind; not quite a laser, not razor thin at the edge, but just thin enough to perform most tasks well.


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 24, 2021)

NO ChoP! said:


> This example is thinner and flatter than my AS clad Sukenari. The AS, I would classify as teetering toward workhorse. The sg2 is more of an everyday grind; not quite a laser, not razor thin at the edge, but just thin enough to perform most tasks well.



That's my Sukenari experience. I have a K-tip, 240, ZDP189. Weight is 199g (it was 200, but I rounded the spine a bit). Definitely not a full on laser, but very happy to do pretty much anything. It's pretty flat on the left and quite visibly convex on the right. It will happily split a butternut, turn a mountain of potatoes into pieces, dice onions at warp speed, brunoise shallots and garlic, and still slide through tomatoes without the slightest catch. It's not the best at food release, but it's not the worst, and anything on it falls off easily. I hesitate to turn the hairline finish into a pure smooth/kasumi - but I don't know if it will make a difference. It's one of my most-grabbed knives. The only thing I'd change would be to make it a bit flatter along the "foot" - I straight chop a lot.


----------



## Kgp (Feb 24, 2021)

Only one? I guess it would be my Harner short gyuto, but I won't part with my Harner line knife and my Taylor Edgington chef knife!


----------



## PeterL (Feb 26, 2021)

Currently I guess it would be a miyabi artisan 210mm. But I really want to get a Gengetsu 240mm semi stainless once they’re back in stock (unless anyone has one BNIB lying around?)


----------



## vk2109 (Feb 26, 2021)

Miyabi Mizu Chef knife 200mm. and also my 150mm VG10 petty from Tsukiji Masamoto.


----------



## crlums (Feb 27, 2021)

Currently:
210 Youshikane SKD
200 Miyabi Artisan SG2 (I don't like to call it a beater because I keep it sharp, but chicken bones and rock chopping are fair game when this knife is out)
240s: I go with carbon steel


----------



## SeattleBen (Feb 27, 2021)

Akifusa srs15 western handle. It's great and honestly still the knife I reach for more often than not.


----------



## QCDawg (Apr 2, 2021)

QCDawg said:


> Yessir


And now.. as soon as I said all that glowing stuff about SIH.. even though I love her so.. it’s for sale


----------



## False_Cast (Apr 2, 2021)

Not a pro. Easy answer: Heiji ss 210 suji.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Apr 3, 2021)

Tanaka R2, Itou R2 and Hinoura ATS-314


----------



## EShin (Apr 3, 2021)

OUL Silver 3 Gyuto. Amazing cutter that has such a good feel to it and is very easy to sharpen. Too bad the prices increased recently, at least here in Japan.


----------



## Pointless1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Vic for raw chicken and then I bleach it!

shi.han 210 AEBL for other stuff


----------



## chefwp (Apr 3, 2021)

I can't just have one!

There is the 8" Wustof Le Cordon Bleu that I've had for over a decade that still gets called upon to rock the garlic for old times sake.
The first J-knife that I bought when I came down this path was a Shiki Black Dragon in R-2 nickel Damascus (pic below). I still reach for it occasionally, it is my wife's go-to these days or I'd probably sell it.
I have a bunch a cheap stainless pairing knives that I still pick up for this and that.


----------



## Doffen (Apr 4, 2021)

Shun Classic paring knife. In use near every day. (Not pro, only home use).


----------



## dafox (May 22, 2021)

stringer said:


> I don't have much stainless any more. Just an Ashi Swedish Steel Pettyhiki, my wife's JKC Gyutoku, and a fistful of paring knives.
> 
> In semi-stainless I love my Shi-han 52100 250 Gyuto. And I am a big fan of Kanehide TK. I have two 240 gyutos and a petty.


Have you tried the Kanehide PS60?


----------



## dafox (May 22, 2021)

dafox said:


> Have you tried the Kanehide PS60?


.


----------



## dafox (May 22, 2021)

stringer said:


> I don't have much stainless any more. Just an Ashi Swedish Steel Pettyhiki, my wife's JKC Gyutoku, and a fistful of paring knives.
> 
> In semi-stainless I love my Shi-han 52100 250 Gyuto. And I am a big fan of Kanehide TK. I have two 240 gyutos and a petty.


What do you think of the PS60?


----------



## stringer (May 22, 2021)

dafox said:


> Have you tried the Kanehide PS60?



I haven't. If I recall correctly it's a version of aeb-l.


----------



## jonnachang (May 23, 2021)

Mac Ultimate 230 mm or Glestain.


----------



## uniliang (May 23, 2021)

Home:
Takamura R2 180mm gyuto. 
Work:
Sukenari ZDP189 Damascus 165mm petty.


----------



## Benuser (May 23, 2021)

The only stainless I have kept are a Misono 440 180mm petty / slicer and a K-Sabatier 250mm chef's from the 200-series in Sandvik's 14C28N. Very pleasant, carbon-like sharpening, finely grained. Benefits from high grits, gets crazy sharp, keeps some bite. AEB-L on steroids.


----------



## Runner_up (May 23, 2021)

Heiji SS


----------



## demcav (May 23, 2021)

Sukenari HAP-40 240mm gyuto (followed by CCK all stainless veg. cleaver). Oh, and must include Kikuichi ginsan gyuto and Harner parer.


----------



## PtownPhil (May 23, 2021)

Kei Kobayashi 165 Nikiri. I was raised on Chinese clever.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jun 10, 2021)

Artisan 210, custom handle. One of my favorites. The profile is perfect for me, and I like western handles as well or better than wa handles.


----------

